# Base Sasuke vs Kakuzu



## Luftwaffles (Jul 16, 2013)

Location: Ei vs KCM Naruto
Distance: 40 meters
Mindset: Kakuzu is to kill, Sasuke is IC
Knowledge: Hype and reputation for Kakuzu, Hype for Sasuke
Restrictions: Anything above MS, genjutsu

Kakuzu is in his tentacle form, but can release his masks if need be.

Battle speed is equalized.


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2013)

Kakuzu can debateably beat EMS Sasuke with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 16, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kakuzu can debateably beat EMS Sasuke with extreme difficulty.



Gtfo man, EMS Sasuke rapes Kakuzu with no diff.

OT - I'm going with Sasuke.

Chidori to the head.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kakuzu can debateably beat EMS Sasuke with extreme difficulty.



No, EMS Sasuke would destroy Kakuzu.

Anyway, I see Kakuzu taking this. With speed equalized, Saauke loses his biggest advantage and Kakuzu can unleash a barrage of powerful mid to long-range Katon, Raiton and Fūton (which neutralizes Sasuke's own Raiton) while avoiding Sasuke's Katon and taijutsu is suicide since Kakuzu can easily restrain him and take his heart.


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jul 16, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kakuzu can debateably beat EMS Sasuke with extreme difficulty.



Eh, no. EMS Sasuke would destroy Kakuzu. 

As for thread, going with Kakuzu.


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol, Kakuzu is so underrated. He has a counter to every one of EMS Sasuke's arsenal.


----------



## Sans (Jul 16, 2013)

How does Kakuzu counter Susano'o and Sasuke burning him and all his masks with Amaterasu?


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah he cannot win against EMS Sasuke


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 16, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Lol, Kakuzu is so underrated. He has a counter to every one of EMS Sasuke's arsenal.




Please, enlighten us.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Lol, Kakuzu is so underrated.* He has a counter to every one of EMS Sasuke's arsenal.*


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2013)

Underestimating is not good Trance.

There are so many counters to Amaterasu.

The basic Amaterasu can be anticipated when the users eyes bleed. It would give enough time for Kakuzu to use a simple D rank doton to cover himself from Sasuke's line of sight. Not only that, Domu is highly resistant to fire as databook suggests that it's as tough as a Kyuubi cloak. Worst case scenario, taking out Amaterasu is done by simply shedding the first layer of his threads since the flames do not seep in to his deeper layer of threads. Controlled Enton is countered by Kakuzu's ability to fly.

Susanoo is the only hard part. There are two ways to counter Susanoo. The first way is to pull Sasuke out of Susanoo from underneath, much like what Gaara did to Madara.







The second way is to simply use Zukokku.



We all know that Non-Perfect Susanoo users like Sasuke are vulnerable at their feet. Which simply means that Zukokuu would burn Sasuke's feet to ashes.


----------



## tanman (Jul 16, 2013)

Speed equalization and the restriction on genjutsu gives Kakuzu the win against base Sasuke. It'll be a hell of a fight since raiton is so effective against Kakuzu's tendrils as well as his main body, but Kakuzu's versatility probably trumps here with a well placed futon.

Snakes could be a real bother though. Kakuzu 6/10


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol, Sasuke just spams Amaterasu-covered Susanoo arrows at Kakuzu and counters Kakuzu's Katon with his own Katon or just burn it with Amaterasu.


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2013)

What do you mean spam Amaterasu arrows lol. It took Sasuke half a chapter just to set it up. 

Not that it matters. Amaterasu arrows were shown to be able to be intercepted by Chakra Rods pretty easily. Not only that, arrows only go in a straight line. It's as simple as taking 1 step to your left.


----------



## tanman (Jul 16, 2013)

So simple that Kakashi had to use Kamui, right?


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2013)

Does Kakuzu have chakra rods? 

Plus, if Kakuzu was about as fast as Kakashi and Kakashi couldn't avoid them, what can Kakuzu do?


----------



## αce (Jul 16, 2013)

5 Susano-o arrows and Kakuzu is dead.


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2013)

Amaterasu can be intercepted by simply throwing some strings. Do not underestimate strings if you've seen One Piece.

Kakuzu's Katon+Futon combo > Sasuke's katon

Susanoo Arrows CANNOT pierce Domu. During the Kabuto fight, Susanoo Arrow couldn't even pierce through a small pillar of rock.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 16, 2013)

Trance said:


> Kakuzu can easily restrain him and take his heart.



That wouldn't work out for Kakuzu in the end, because of Sasuke's _Chidori Nagashi_.


----------



## Sans (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm convinced now.


----------



## Chess Master (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, just throwing in small bits of facts here... First of all, this is BASE Sasuke, not MS, or EMS... He doesnt have Susano, Amaterasu or any of that shit... All he has is his base sharingan fully developed and that's it... 

If Sasuke had a strong Genjutsu at this stage, I would have said Sasuke... But since that will never happen... Kakuzu 5 vs 1 rapes Sasuke.


----------



## Sans (Jul 16, 2013)

Posts in certain sections either don't count or get deleted periodically.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 16, 2013)

Or someone with massive rep liked the guy.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 16, 2013)

It isn't uncommon for most people to stay to fanclubs when they first join, either.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 16, 2013)

Lmao

Ay needed to use his top speed to sidestep, so there's no way Kakuzu's avoiding it, or parrying it. All that's happening is, he's getting burnt to a crisp. GG. Also, Kakuzu isn't dodging Susano'o arrows for jack shit, and neither are his masks. Susano'o arrows won't bypass Doton Domu, so Sasuke can just use the arrows to get rid of the masks. The arrows have been stated to have been too fast, and people with Sharingan precog (Danzo & Kakashi) had to use alternate last minute chakra depleting techniques to avoid it [X] [X]. What makes this a simpler task is, he has Susano'os protection at all times, so any elemental attacks in the mean time are shrugged off.

Susano'o shrugs off Katon, or Sasuke simply stalemates it with Enton spam. Sasuke's EMS Susano'o carries an Enton orb [X], so Sasuke overcomes Kakuzu's fire with even stronger fire. Or an alternate method, just stalemate it with his own Katon, and Sasuke has already been shown to use Katon while in Susano'o.

As for pulling him out, Gaara had to have his sand lightened, whereas Kakuzu has these thick ass threads. Besides, Sasuke has other methods of getting rid of the threads.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 16, 2013)

Base Sasuke oneshots Kakuzu with a Chidori to the head.

His masks get blitzed and raped by Chidori sharp spear.


----------



## Chad (Jul 17, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Lmao
> 
> Ay needed to use his top speed to sidestep, so there's no way Kakuzu's avoiding it, or parrying it. All that's happening is, he's getting burnt to a crisp. GG. Also, Kakuzu isn't dodging Susano'o arrows for jack shit, and neither are his masks. Susano'o arrows won't bypass Doton Domu, so Sasuke can just use the arrows to get rid of the masks. The arrows have been stated to have been too fast, and people with Sharingan precog (Danzo & Kakashi) had to use alternate last minute chakra depleting techniques to avoid it [X] [X]. What makes this a simpler task is, he has Susano'os protection at all times, so any elemental attacks in the mean time are shrugged off.
> 
> ...



Wow, this is an amazing argument.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 17, 2013)

yes, kakuzu defeats 3_tomoe_sasuke by blowing him up &/or jacking his heart.

Nagashi wont lolstun kakuzus' actual person & at best will merely temporarily free sasuke from outstretched restraints, & that's if handseals arent an issue

Eiso is the only threat to kakuzu, but the chidori & sasukes lack of supplementary skill cant compete w/ element spam


.


----------



## itachixix (Jul 17, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kakuzu's Katon+Futon combo > Sasuke's katon


pretty sure that amaterasu can overcome any katon jutsu that kakuzu can use such as when itachi's amaterasu flames was even further more empowered by sasuke's grand fireball jutsu


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Base Sasuke oneshots Kakuzu with a Chidori to the head.
> 
> His masks get blitzed and raped by Chidori sharp spear.


----------



## Chess Master (Jul 17, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong... But why are people still arguing about MS and EMS sasuke? Are you blind people? Look at the freaking OP, it says "BASE SASUKE"

And for the guy who said "Base Sasuke one shots" and I am not even going to bother quoting that...  -snip-
And the post above me pretty much reflects my reaction when I saw the post


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, full green with only 3 posts.


----------



## Chad (Jul 17, 2013)

I got negged for proving with manga and databook scans that Kakuzu can handle EMS Sasuke. lol


----------



## Stermor (Jul 17, 2013)

base sasuke doesn't stand a chance... his genjutsu while banned is no way enough to stop somebody of kakuza's caliber..  

his tiajutsu is well below kakuza's tentacles.. and he doesn't have the speed advantage or skill or disctration advantage kakashi had to land a chidori... 

secondly sasuke is unable to stop kakuza's ninjutsu something kakashi could with dual raikairi(something sasuke can't do).. 

sasuke is just blown away.. he might last a while but him continuesly dogding large aoe blasts is going to fuck him up eventually and not give him a chance to counter.. 

as for ms or ems sasuke.. the only thing that could hurt kakuza is amaterasu.. something that will eventually kill kakuza.. it is just going to take a shit long time and kakuza can dogde and fight while on fire.. 

susanoo doesn't have the feats of strnetgh to hurt kakuza.. while kakuza is strong enough to toss arround/defend against it.. 

and well tsukiyomi from sasuke has never did jack.. 

kakuza is likely losing against ems sasuke.. but really he can put up a damm good fight and likely even force a draw..


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 17, 2013)

Come at me. 

Chidori to the mask.


----------



## Chess Master (Jul 17, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand people are still tlaking about MS and EMS sasuke... 

I swear, this thread...


----------



## tanman (Jul 17, 2013)

Chess Master said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand people are still tlaking about MS and EMS sasuke...
> 
> I swear, this thread...



You can hardly blame them. 
Someone brings up Kakuzu beating EMS Sasuke, and you got to address that shit.


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Come at me.
> 
> Chidori to the mask.





With speed equalized, Sasuke isn't coming anywhere close to Chidoriing Kakuzu in the face. Kakuzu can fly for a brief time and can neutralize his Katon with his Katon + Fūton and his Raiton with his Fūton. Plus, even if Sasuke got close, Kakuzu has taijutsu on par with Kakashi and Sasuke couldn't even blitz Deidara, so...


----------



## Chess Master (Jul 17, 2013)

That shit shouldnt have even come up, this thread isnt about EMS or MS Sasuke in the first place... So when that was mentioned someone should have said "That's not what we are talking about" or somethign like that/

But oh well... I do admit that when someone said Kakuzu can beat EMS Sasuke, I lol-ed pretty hard 

That's what I call noob lvl of failing at debating


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 17, 2013)

Base Sasuke with speed equalized and no genjutsu is going to have a hard time both maneuvering around elemental attacks and then getting in close to land hits with Jiongu. Even with Aoda to back him up in taking on the masks, I seriously doubt he can take out all five of Kakuzu's hearts before he gets taken out. I'd say Kakuzu takes this.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 17, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kakuzu can debateably beat EMS Sasuke with extreme difficulty.


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2013)

Poor Bluenote. Everyone ganging up on him.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 17, 2013)

Trance said:


> With speed equalized, Sasuke isn't coming anywhere close to Chidoriing Kakuzu in the face. Kakuzu can fly for a brief time and can neutralize his Katon with his Katon + Fūton and his Raiton with his Fūton. Plus, even if Sasuke got close, Kakuzu has taijutsu on par with Kakashi and Sasuke couldn't even blitz Deidara, so...



Sasuke summons Aoba, and snakes have shown the ability to shed skin while taking heat [X]. There goes Katon. 

Bam, Sasuke summons his hawk and takes flight. Then, Sasuke has all the time in the world to prep his Kirin, and when that's done, GG Kakuzu.

Dem summons.

Sasuke couldn't blitz Deidara? Lol, have a laugh [].

Gian is stalemated with Chidori sharp spear. 

If they attack at the same time, it's hawk time


----------



## Stermor (Jul 17, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Gian is stalemated with Chidori sharp spear.



ye this won't work.. kakashi required 2 raikiri.. and well even a single one is more powerful then any chidori varient.. so no he is not blocking raiton gain..


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 17, 2013)

Stermor said:


> ye this won't work.. kakashi required 2 raikiri.. and well even a single one is more powerful then any chidori varient.. so no he is not blocking raiton gain..



Lolnope.

Kakashi required 2 Raikiri because there were *2 beams* [X]. Sasuke's Chidori spear could very well block it, or if not, change it's trajectory or direction.

Lemme tell you something, Gian is a very linear attack, and it isn't hard to dodge, especially with the Sharingan active. Chouji and Shika are just too slow, and Kakashi had to save them at the last minute.


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Bam, *Sasuke summons his hawk and takes flight*. Then, Sasuke has all the time in the world to prep his Kirin, and when that's done, GG Kakuzu.



And there's Kakuzu's shooting his ass down. 




> Sasuke couldn't blitz Deidara? Lol, have a laugh [].



Oh, look how _Deidara got blitzed by Sasuke_!! Oh wait, _he didn't_. 



> Gian is stalemated with Chidori sharp spear.



Who says it's gonna be Raiton vs. Raiton? 

Kakuzu has a Futon. 



> If they attack at the same time, Kakuzu rapes Sasuke with an elemental barrage



I agree.


----------



## Raiken (Jul 17, 2013)

Kakuzu wins Low-Mid difficulty.
Base Sharingan Sasuke is around equal to Base Sharingan Kakashi, maybe slightly more powerful.
Kakuzu was about to beat a Kakashi/Choji/Ino combination, until they got help.
Kakuzu wins medium difficulty.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 17, 2013)

Trance said:


> And there's Kakuzu's shooting his ass down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, I'd love to see him shoot down an airborne creature in constant flight. Not happening mate.

Lool, your scan is irrelevant, because the one I showed you was after the one you provided, meaning of course, Sasuke would of killed him there and then had it not been for Tobi's warning. In fact, this scan shits on your whole point, as Deidara concluded he was too quick 

And then Sasuke either dodges it, as Kakashi dodged it at *point blank* range (reflexes augmented by Sharingan), or he overcomes it with Katon. Katon > Fuuton.

Good joke man


----------



## Ashi (Jul 18, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kakuzu can debateably beat EMS Sasuke with extreme difficulty.



How about....no?


OT:If this is sharingan sasuke then it could go either way but I say kakuzu


----------



## Chad (Jul 18, 2013)

-snip- still refusing the manga and databook evidence that Kakuzu can handle EMS Sasuke. Before posting, you should learn each sides arsenal first so you don't look like a moron.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Prototype (Jul 18, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Sasuke summons Aoba, and snakes have shown the ability to shed skin while taking heat [X]. There goes Katon.



Perhaps, but that ability could be only usable by Manda. It's only appeared once in the manga, I think, so who knows. It would be out of character, anyway, for Sasuke to summon a giant snake, as he only summoned Manda to survive Deidara's _C0_, and Aoda was only summoned to _move towards_ the Ten-Tails, and confront its numerous clones. 



> Bam, Sasuke summons his hawk and takes flight. Then, Sasuke has all the time in the world to prep his Kirin, and when that's done, GG Kakuzu.



That'll take a large amount of time, and much chakra, seeing as _Amaterasu_, be it from Sasuke or another source, is unavailable. Besides, I really doubt Sasuke is the type to do that. He could have against _Danzō_, but didn't. Even then, the hawk was only used to save Sasuke from falling off of the Land of Iron's bridge.



> Sasuke couldn't blitz Deidara? Lol, have a laugh [].



It doesn't matter in this match-up; speed was made equivalent in the OP.



> Gian is stalemated with Chidori sharp spear.



That would work, but then Sasuke would be left open. 



> If they attack at the same time, it's hawk time



Show me something that proves that Sasuke's hawk is quick enough to escape _Fūton: Atsugai_.



> And then Sasuke either dodges it, as Kakashi dodged it at *point blank* range (reflexes augmented by Sharingan), or he overcomes it with Katon. Katon > Fuuton.



Kakashi never dodged _Fūton: Atsugai_; he was _pretty_ beaten up, and noted that he didn't know how he was OK.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 18, 2013)

Cryorex said:


> Kakuzu wins Low-Mid difficulty.
> Base Sharingan Sasuke is around equal to Base Sharingan Kakashi, maybe slightly more powerful.
> Kakuzu was about to beat a Kakashi/Choji/Ino combination, until they got help.
> Kakuzu wins medium difficulty.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 18, 2013)

Blackout said:


> Perhaps, but that ability could be only usable by Manda. It's only appeared once in the manga, I think, so who knows. It would be out of character, anyway, for Sasuke to summon a giant snake, as he only summoned Manda to survive Deidara's _C0_, and Aoda was only summoned to _move towards_ the Ten-Tails, and confront its numerous clones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All snakes can shed their skin, it's a fact of life.

Amaterasu isn't a prerequisite for Kirin, otherwise, why would he even invent it seeing as he didn't possess Amaterasu at the time?  Sasuke can use his Katon to heat the atmosphere, and then use the jutsu. That doesn't matter what he could of done against Danzo, he had his MS powers, so he had other options available, and alternative jutsu such as Ama and Susano'o were the quicker route.

I know, that was a different argument.


Since you like playing the "IC" card, when has Kakuzu been shown to use Raiton and another jutsu simultaneously? 

Again, the fact that Kakashi dodged it at point blank range. And you're wrong, when he said he was somehow okay, it was right after stalemating Kakuzu's Gian [1], not his Fuuton. If by beaten up, you mean having some of your clothes ripped off, then I'm sure Sasuke can handle that...

Evidence of the hawk being able to dodge? You mean the fact that it's in constant flight and is more or less always moving? Or the fact that Hawks are one of the fastest airborne creatures around... Fuuton Atsugai is overrated.


----------



## Rob (Jul 18, 2013)

Base Sauce one-shotting is just... 

I'm no expert, but that isn't happening. Ever.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 18, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> All snakes can shed their skin, it's a fact of life.



I know that. I just thought that how Manda managed to do it on the spot was a technique.



> Amaterasu isn't a prerequisite for Kirin, otherwise, why would he even invent it seeing as he didn't possess Amaterasu at the time?



I never said it was. I was arguing that _Amaterasu_ was important in moving the process along, at the rate that it went, versus Itachi.  



> Sasuke can use his Katon to heat the atmosphere, and then use the jutsu.



I agree, but it'll be more challenging. 



> That doesn't matter what he could of done against Danzo, he had his MS powers, so he had other options available, and alternative jutsu such as Ama and Susano'o were the quicker route.



At that point (with the hawk), they weren't. Obito _noted_, before its summoning, that after utilizing _Amaterasu_, for the first time in his fight against Danzō, right after _Susano'o_, Sasuke was pretty weakened. Neither were utilized again, until Danzō _angered_ Sasuke, "giving him power," to use Obito's words. Sasuke was helpless prior, and Obito was going to _prevent_ him from dying. 



> Since you like playing the "IC" card, when has Kakuzu been shown to use Raiton and another jutsu simultaneously?



_Raiton: Gian_ with another jutsu, specifically? Never. Overall, though, he _has_.



> Again, the fact that Kakashi dodged it at point blank range. And you're wrong, when he said he was somehow okay, it was right after stalemating Kakuzu's Gian [1], not his Fuuton.



What evidence is there? In contrast, there is evidence for Kakashi having taken the technique directly. Kakashi has a _small skirmish_ with Hidan, with the latter locking the former up. Then, technique is activated by Kakuzu, and then Ino remarks that _"They're using [Hidan's] immortality as an advantage...!!"_ Kakashi returns to his comrades pretty beaten up, a couple of pages later, which is supported by his design and response to Ino. They had last seen Kakashi fighting Hidan during the onset of the explosion. Hidan also states that _"[Kakashi's] the first one that we couldn't kill using those steps..."_



> Evidence of the hawk being able to dodge? You mean the fact that it's in constant flight and is more or less always moving? Or the fact that Hawks are one of the fastest airborne creatures around



Yeah, you're correct. Plus, when activated towards the sky, _Fūton: Atsugai_ would have a less substantial AoE, because there isn't anything, excluding the opponent, that could be hit to create the explosion. My bad. I'll concede this point.


----------



## Chess Master (Jul 18, 2013)

Seriously guys? This thread is still going ? You have to be joking...


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 18, 2013)

Blackout said:


> I know that. I just thought that how Manda managed to do it on the spot was a technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to misunderstand me. Regardless of how taxing Sasuke found his new MS techniques, they were still the quicker methods. Susano'o arrows provided him with extremely quick kills, and Amaterasu got the job done twice. Think of it this way; what good would Kirin be if Sasuke knows Izanagi is going to respawn Danzo again? Like I said, it's a big waste of time. Even excluding the MS techs, Sasuke showed he has an arsenal capable of dealing with Danzo a few times, even without Kirin and Mangekyo.

Yeah, he's never used Gian in conjunction with another jutsu, which was my point. Hopefully you'll see how annoying using the "mindset card" is. Sure Kakuzu's never done it before, but he's very capable of doing it, just like Sasuke is with Kirin, summons etc..

He caught a bit of the technique, but you're overrating it. If Kakashi had been as beaten up as you say, then more indications besides his clothes ripping would of been visible. He wasn't bleeding, nor was he wounded, he was more or less fine. Hidan said Kakashi was the first one they couldn't kill with those steps? That has no relevance to what we're talking about. Using Hidan as an advantage is one thing, but for Kakashi to come out more or less undamaged in another thing. Now, either Kakashi dodged it (blatant), or Kakuzu's Fuuton is weak as fuck.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 18, 2013)

Sasuke runs circles around Kakazu's masks and takes them out with Raiton combos. The restrictions make it an extreme difficulty win however.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 18, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke runs circles around Kakazu's masks and takes them out with Raiton combos. The restrictions make it an extreme difficulty win however.



you... cant be serious


----------



## trance (Jul 18, 2013)

We're always serious in the NBD.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 19, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> You seem to misunderstand me. Regardless of how taxing Sasuke found his new MS techniques, they were still the quicker methods. Susano'o arrows provided him with extremely quick kills, and Amaterasu got the job done twice. Think of it this way; what good would Kirin be if Sasuke knows Izanagi is going to respawn Danzo again? Like I said, it's a big waste of time. Even excluding the MS techs, Sasuke showed he has an arsenal capable of dealing with Danzo a few times, even without Kirin and Mangekyo.



Yeah. My bad.



> Yeah, he's never used Gian in conjunction with another jutsu, which was my point. Hopefully you'll see how annoying using the "mindset card" is. Sure Kakuzu's never done it before, but he's very capable of doing it, just like Sasuke is with Kirin, summons etc..



Very true.



> He caught a bit of the technique, but you're overrating it. If Kakashi had been as beaten up as you say, then more indications besides his clothes ripping would of been visible. He wasn't bleeding, nor was he wounded, he was more or less fine. Hidan said Kakashi was the first one they couldn't kill with those steps? That has no relevance to what we're talking about. Using Hidan as an advantage is one thing, but for Kakashi to come out more or less undamaged in another thing. Now, either Kakashi dodged it (blatant), or Kakuzu's Fuuton is weak as fuck.



Reading back through again, it does make sense that Kakashi was only hit partially by _Fūton: Atsugai_. I misinterpreted what Kakuzu meant when he stated that _"[Kakashi] saw through it with the Sharingan..."_

Also, as for Hidan's statement, I thought he meant that Kakashi was the only person to have lived through the full power of _Fūton: Atsugai_. 

Overall, I'll concede my arguments.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 19, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Lolnope.
> 
> Kakashi required 2 Raikiri because there were *2 beams* [X]. Sasuke's Chidori spear could very well block it, or if not, change it's trajectory or direction.
> 
> Lemme tell you something, Gian is a very linear attack, and it isn't hard to dodge, especially with the Sharingan active. Chouji and Shika are just too slow, and Kakashi had to save them at the last minute.



uhm so why would he not fire 2 lines now?? and pretty much the point is raikiri is the more powerful varient of chidori.. kakashi requireing 2 means sasuke has nothing in his arsenal to block it.. 

true kakashi had to save them.. but that is more to the effect of of making gain fast.. since shika had no problem staying out of hidans'range for a while.. 

and again just because kakashi could do something doesn't mean sasuke can.. kakashi is still superior in skill physical ability's and massivly smarter.. 

and this is all just about a single blast, that sasuke can't block.. there are plenty of other options for kakuza..


----------

